# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Instalimi i Ubuntu Linux 9.10 »Karmic Koala«

## altiX

Ekipi i *Ubuntu Linux* lëshon në përdorim versionin final  9.10 »Karmic Koala«. Ubuntu përmban në vete: Kernel 2.6.31.1, Firefox 3.5.3, OpenOffice 3.1.1, Gimp 2.6.7, X-Server 1.6 i cili përkrahë ext4 - Dateisystem'et. Tryeza e punës GNOME është aktualizuar në versionin 2.28. Klienti standard për dërgim të mesazheve është Empathy në vend të Pidgin. Menaxhuesi i hyrjes gdm, është rishkruar tërsisht. Karakteristikë për këtë version të Ubuntu-s është edhe më tej shkurtimi i kohës së startimit.

*Instalimi i Ubuntu Linux 9.10 »Karmic Koala«*
*Linux apo Windows është më i shpejtë?*

----------


## xfiles

Ubuntu ta shpif,
beji nder vetes dhe njerezimit dhe perdor nje tjeter me te denje.

----------


## altiX

*Instalimi i Ubuntu Linux 9.10 »Karmic Koala«*

Kjo është për fillestarët, por edhe për tjerët që janë mësuar me paketat .*deb* 




> beji nder vetes dhe njerezimit dhe perdor nje tjeter me te denje.


...Unë përdori *Debian* GNU/Linux Sid.

_Ti, a ke përdorur ndonjëher sistemin operativ GNU/Linux ?_

----------


## xfiles

> _Ti, a ke përdorur ndonjëher sistemin operativ GNU/Linux ?_


po kam perdorur , disa lloje *nix.

----------


## xubuntu

> Ubuntu ta shpif,
> beji nder vetes dhe njerezimit dhe perdor nje tjeter me te denje.


mund te na thuash cilin SO preferon, dhe perse?

----------


## rachi

> Ubuntu ta shpif,
> beji nder vetes dhe njerezimit dhe perdor nje tjeter me te denje.


Per mua eshte shume i lehte per tu perdorur. Kuptohet kur familjarizohesh shume me linux fillo me te tjera si arch po per fillestar ubuntu eshte ok edhe e modifikon si te duash.

----------


## Snake Eyes

kam instaluar UBUNTU dhe nuk po hyj dot ne internet.Un me windows hyj duke bere connect me lidhje adsl.albtelekom.modem ZTE..por tek Ubuntu nuk e gjej dot dritaren qe e bej connect per tu lidhur me pas.
Nuk hyj dot ne internet..lexova help dhe thote qe duhet konfiguruar vete modemi me programin..un kam modem ZTE  me 1 port por nuk di si ta bej kte konfigurimin...

Ju lutem me ndihmoni. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## xubuntu

> kam instaluar UBUNTU dhe nuk po hyj dot ne internet.Un me windows hyj duke bere connect me lidhje adsl.albtelekom.modem ZTE..por tek Ubuntu nuk e gjej dot dritaren qe e bej connect per tu lidhur me pas.
> Nuk hyj dot ne internet..lexova help dhe thote qe duhet konfiguruar vete modemi me programin..un kam modem ZTE  me 1 port por nuk di si ta bej kte konfigurimin...
> 
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni.


mund te japesh me shume informacione...si lidhesh, me cavo ethernet apo nepermjet wireless?
nuk mund vetem te navigosh apo nuk shkarkon edhe aggiornamentet?

----------


## interX

Pershendetje!
Sot Windowsi me ka merzit aq shume sa dua ta heq fare.
Kam perdorur me pare Fedora 11 (te instaluar ne vmware) dhe shume pak Ubuntu.
Tani dua te instaloj ne laptopin tim nje Linux. Me sugjeruan Ubuntu 9.10 por edhe Ubuntu ultimate 2.5

Me jepni ju nje sugjerim?
edhe nje pyetje tjeter kisha:
une vertet jam merzit sot me Windows po edhe pa te nuk bej dot, aq me teper tani qe jemi ne nje sezon laboratoresh dhe detyra kursi ne shkolle, te gjitha punohen me programe ne windows.
Ne windows punoja me vmware, a mund te bej te njejten gje ne Linux? A mund te instaloj nje Windows virtual me Vmware ne menyre qe te punoj me windows kur te me duhet?

----------


## xubuntu

> Pershendetje!
> Sot Windowsi me ka merzit aq shume sa dua ta heq fare.
> Kam perdorur me pare Fedora 11 (te instaluar ne vmware) dhe shume pak Ubuntu.
> Tani dua te instaloj ne laptopin tim nje Linux. Me sugjeruan Ubuntu 9.10 por edhe Ubuntu ultimate 2.5
> 
> Me jepni ju nje sugjerim?
> edhe nje pyetje tjeter kisha:
> une vertet jam merzit sot me Windows po edhe pa te nuk bej dot, aq me teper tani qe jemi ne nje sezon laboratoresh dhe detyra kursi ne shkolle, te gjitha punohen me programe ne windows.
> Ne windows punoja me vmware, a mund te bej te njejten gje ne Linux? A mund te instaloj nje Windows virtual me Vmware ne menyre qe te punoj me windows kur te me duhet?


instalo Ubuntu 9.10 me nje particion home te vecante, ne menyre qe kur te dali versioni i ri te mund te reinstalosh pa humbur konfigurazionet personale
per windowsin virtual mund te perdoresh Vmware o virtualbox te Ubuntu(une perdor virtualbox)

----------


## Leonso

Ku Mund Ta Shkarkoje Ubuntu 9.1 Live Cd

----------


## xubuntu

> Ku Mund Ta Shkarkoje Ubuntu 9.1 Live Cd


versioni aktual eshte 10.10 mun ta shkarkosh nga ketu http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/

----------

